# lenses, MC?



## Dan39 (Jun 6, 2006)

What does MC mean on a lens? and im not sure if anyone knows, but will this lens fit onto my Miranda Auto Sensorex EE?
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7624880934&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MEWA:IT&rd=1
I know that the EE function will not work, but that is not that big of a problem... I would really like to have a zoom lens for this camera, but they are not too common.


----------



## santino (Jun 6, 2006)

MC = Multi coated 
the lens is not single coated, just multi coated - less reflexes/flare


----------

